# Multiple streaming , same image



## AndyM (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi!

I am in the live cam business and some of the sites we work with started implementing OBS broadcasting.
We broadcast on more than 10 sites at the same time (using flash of course) and 1 with OBS.
Now, I know we can use restream or multiple instances of OBS, but both have some disadvantages (first one, I don't know how secure they are, second one takes a lot of CPU to broadcast), but there has to be something better OBS can do for all. I've seen this request type made since 2013.

What I would love to have in a new OBS version is this:
In the Settings>Stream page to have "Stream1: name1" and a button to "add another service", so we can add "Stream2:name2"... "Streamx:namex" .
This way we could broadcast the same image on multiple sites/servers at the same amount of CPU usage.
Also save the profile and all stream servers saved.

Also in the controls dock we could have stop streaming and uncheck the service needed to be stopped (eg: stop streaming - name3 and only server 3 gets stopped).

Do you think this could be done someday? It would help a lot of users, especially in my line of work.
Thank you!


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes, multi-output is planned.


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 29, 2018)

Not quite sure if that note might help with your search - but vlc's Duplicate directive should be usable for delivering an already encoded stream to multiple Unicast Destinations. Might help you to decide which would be the final load on your Machines. cheers, Marcedo


----------



## AndyM (Apr 2, 2018)

awesome! can't wait! :D


----------



## Jason Mays (Mar 14, 2019)

any idea on the eta for multi-outlet possibilities?


----------

